# Q7 S-Line Sports Seats



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

Why is there not a "Sports Seats" option for the Q7? 
One can order it on the A6
I personally think that the Q7 seats are ugly, yet the sport seats on the Euro Q7 are gorgeous


----------



## ian_au (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Q7 S-Line Sports Seats (iwantanaudi)*

To quote the local brochure:-
Design package, sport seats with Verano leather.
Includes door armrests and door handles in Fine Nappa leather,
air vents with aluminium surrounds.
Includes electric front seats for the 3.0 TDI and 3.6 FSI
So they definitely exist!!!


----------



## ohweron (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Q7 S-Line Sports Seats (iwantanaudi)*

I am waiting for my s-line, (due end of May). I was told that there are no sport seats in the Q7 available because it's an SUV, this might only apply to California...


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Q7 S-Line Sports Seats (ohweron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ohweron* »_I am waiting for my s-line, (due end of May). I was told that there are no sport seats in the Q7 available because it's an SUV, this might only apply to California...









They are available in other countries, not the US 
(also not in CA; ian_au is from Australia) 
Dumb, dumb dumb dumb










_Modified by iwantanaudi at 11:01 PM 4/10/2007_


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Q7 S-Line Sports Seats (iwantanaudi)*

Naturally, everyone is entitled to his/her opinion, but I don't know if "ugly" is a fair description! For me, comfort is the most important feature, and the Q7 seats are quite comfy. When the Q7 goes to the track, it goes as a tow vehicle for my 911. I prefer "sports seats" in "sports cars". Just my opinion!


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Q7 S-Line Sports Seats (Stinky999)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stinky999* »_Naturally, everyone is entitled to his/her opinion, but I don't know if "ugly" is a fair description! For me, comfort is the most important feature, and the Q7 seats are quite comfy. When the Q7 goes to the track, it goes as a tow vehicle for my 911. I prefer "sports seats" in "sports cars". Just my opinion!

If I purchase the Q7 then that will be my only premier vehicle (sitting next to my affordable and good resale Honda Accord) 
I therefore would like a practical and sporty SUV. But I can see why, in your situation one would not need the sports seats. I would like to have the option though, and I think that is one of the major complaints of consumers is that Audi does not offer all the options availble to the NA market


----------



## ian_au (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Q7 S-Line Sports Seats (iwantanaudi)*

I agree hat it seems misguided not to offer all options available in germany in the larger USA market- unless there is a very good reason.
Why not offer sports seats in an SUV promoted as a 'sports SUV''.

_Quote, originally posted by *Stinky999* »_When the Q7 goes to the track, it goes as a tow vehicle for my 911. I prefer "sports seats" in "sports cars". Just my opinion!

i would hope that if your 911 is towed to the track, you have full racing seats and racing harness not merely sports seats which are, in most cars, designed for comfort on long trips but offering side support vs a little more effort sliding in and out than flatter less contoured seats. Not actually designed for the track!!
The real challenge for a car like the q7 is to offer SUV practicality yet deliver a level of handling and performance that was quite recently that delivered by sports cars.
I have a friend with a 1995 911 cabriolet (not a track car but still a sports car) that he says is slower accelerating than the diesel q7 i have on order !


_Modified by ian_au at 8:18 PM 4/13/2007_


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Q7 S-Line Sports Seats (iwantanaudi)*

There's always the Cayenne! Very sporty seats offered in there. Although, if you wanted a Cayenne I assume your user name would probably be a little different ("iwantaporsche").


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Q7 S-Line Sports Seats (Stinky999)*









The Porche is very nice, but I would like a 7 seater; with style


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Q7 S-Line Sports Seats (iwantanaudi)*

Not available yet in the USA as they would have been very costly to federalize, and the Q7 is much more price concious than the A6. Audi was more aggressive in their pricing targets on that car. Hopefully, as the Q7 is selling well, they'll be added at some point. For now, you'd likely have to try to source some from Europe.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Q7 S-Line Sports Seats ([email protected])*

Thank you George, that was the answer that I was looking for. I asked a few dealers, and as always, they had no clue, and were giving me BS info


----------

